# Very bad constipation



## Shortstuff (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi there,I am new here and need some advice and help. For the past few months I have been dealing with very bad constipation. I can have a BM usually in the morning but it's usually hard and I have to sometimes strain to pass it. Sometimes it will be little bits of BM. I always feel like I still need to go and feel plugged all the time and even wake in the night to go sit but nothing happens. There are times I get bad gas and excruciating pains in my lower stomach which have me clutching my gut. I am very uncomfortable all the time. I eat fibre rich foods and have upped my water intake which only has me peeing more but no affect on my BM. I never thought of having IBS until my mom was looking my symptoms up and mentioned it to me. It sounds just like me. Yesterday I had a colonoscopy but it wasn't for IBS it was for an itchy rectum. I was hopeful that with the preparation for the colonoscopy that I had to have done that that would clear my bowels and rid me of being constipated so I didn't go to the doctors to ask about the constipation. I was saddened to find that the three days of preparation yes it made my BM loose and I went a lot but I still felt constipated and still do. I have an appointment with my doctor for Monday and I want to know what questions I should ask him and what he may ask me? I fear he may just shrug it off and say to eat more fibre and drink more water which is what I already do and feel terrible to the point of it making me feel so sad and helpless.Does this sound like IBS with constipation to anyone here with it? What can I do in the mean time to help myself and I was curious if Metimusil has helped anyone that has IBS with constipation? I really need some relief. We are going away for a few days a the end of the week and personally I wish we were not cause i feel so plugged and it's a long car ride but I can't hide away plus I have a toddler to care for. Thanks in advance to anyone with advice and support.


----------



## RYANBOZ7 (Nov 4, 2009)

[quote name='Shortstuff' timestamp='1314383932' post='841635']Hi there,I am new here and need some advice and help. For the past few months I have been dealing with very bad constipation. I can have a BM usually in the morning but it's usually hard and I have to sometimes strain to pass it. Sometimes it will be little bits of BM. I always feel like I still need to go and feel plugged all the time and even wake in the night to go sit but nothing happens. There are times I get bad gas and excruciating pains in my lower stomach which have me clutching my gut. I am very uncomfortable all the time. I eat fibre rich foods and have upped my water intake which only has me peeing more but no affect on my BM. I never thought of having IBS until my mom was looking my symptoms up and mentioned it to me. It sounds just like me. Yesterday I had a colonoscopy but it wasn't for IBS it was for an itchy rectum. I was hopeful that with the preparation for the colonoscopy that I had to have done that that would clear my bowels and rid me of being constipated so I didn't go to the doctors to ask about the constipation. I was saddened to find that the three days of preparation yes it made my BM loose and I went a lot but I still felt constipated and still do. I have an appointment with my doctor for Monday and I want to know what questions I should ask him and what he may ask me? I fear he may just shrug it off and say to eat more fibre and drink more water which is what I already do and feel terrible to the point of it making me feel so sad and helpless.Does this sound like IBS with constipation to anyone here with it? What can I do in the mean time to help myself and I was curious if Metimusil has helped anyone that has IBS with constipation? I really need some relief. We are going away for a few days a the end of the week and personally I wish we were not cause i feel so plugged and it's a long car ride but I can't hide away plus I have a toddler to care for. Thanks in advance to anyone with advice and support. After having ibs with constipation over the last 10 years,I just have stopped all fiber supplements and have added some fat to my diet and it has helped alot.The fat triggers bowels to move and this so far has helped me alot more than fiber supplements have.Doctors don't know #### about this disease and you have to find out what works for you.I'm also going to start taking two teaspoons of olive oil daily and see if this helps as well...


----------



## Darklight00 (Jun 2, 2007)

Sorry about your situation. I was having the same problem as you. I was feeling constipated all the time and even when I had a bowel movement I just felt there should be more coming. Anyway I am just writing to tell that you should try some magnesium supplement and see if that works for you. I am taking 500mg of magnesium oxide per day and its working very nice even if I do have some mild side effects but everyone is different just give ita try and see.


Shortstuff said:


> Hi there,I am new here and need some advice and help. For the past few months I have been dealing with very bad constipation. I can have a BM usually in the morning but it's usually hard and I have to sometimes strain to pass it. Sometimes it will be little bits of BM. I always feel like I still need to go and feel plugged all the time and even wake in the night to go sit but nothing happens. There are times I get bad gas and excruciating pains in my lower stomach which have me clutching my gut. I am very uncomfortable all the time. I eat fibre rich foods and have upped my water intake which only has me peeing more but no affect on my BM. I never thought of having IBS until my mom was looking my symptoms up and mentioned it to me. It sounds just like me. Yesterday I had a colonoscopy but it wasn't for IBS it was for an itchy rectum. I was hopeful that with the preparation for the colonoscopy that I had to have done that that would clear my bowels and rid me of being constipated so I didn't go to the doctors to ask about the constipation. I was saddened to find that the three days of preparation yes it made my BM loose and I went a lot but I still felt constipated and still do. I have an appointment with my doctor for Monday and I want to know what questions I should ask him and what he may ask me? I fear he may just shrug it off and say to eat more fibre and drink more water which is what I already do and feel terrible to the point of it making me feel so sad and helpless.Does this sound like IBS with constipation to anyone here with it? What can I do in the mean time to help myself and I was curious if Metimusil has helped anyone that has IBS with constipation? I really need some relief. We are going away for a few days a the end of the week and personally I wish we were not cause i feel so plugged and it's a long car ride but I can't hide away plus I have a toddler to care for. Thanks in advance to anyone with advice and support.


----------



## Girl (Jun 19, 2006)

I was having serve constipation for years and since information wasn't available much like today I had no idea what it might do in the future ( I also had issues with going for BM in home that made it even worst til today) now I pay the price of bad digestion have you tried to add in the morning spoon of good oil?- Dark Hi, I was taking Iron supplement and it did for me bad, what are the symptoms you have with the Magnesium? I'm for sure think I have lack with this though I don't know if there is any check to know if I have it real low.


----------



## Darklight00 (Jun 2, 2007)

Girl said:


> I was having serve constipation for years and since information wasn't available much like today I had no idea what it might do in the future ( I also had issues with going for BM in home that made it even worst til today) now I pay the price of bad digestion have you tried to add in the morning spoon of good oil?- Dark Hi, I was taking Iron supplement and it did for me bad, what are the symptoms you have with the Magnesium? I'm for sure think I have lack with this though I don't know if there is any check to know if I have it real low.


Iron will definitely constipate you. It is one of the its side effects. Magnesium deficiency symptoms are many some of them are: constipation, nerve pain, muscle twitches and spasm, insomnia, erratic heartbeat and others. take a look here: http://drcarolyndean.com/2010/06/gauging-magnesium-deficiency-symptoms/


----------



## aaltimas1 (Aug 15, 2010)

Yea is sounds like IBS but you have to go thru all the tests to rule out anything major that could be wrong. I would reccomend go to the library in your neck of the woods and get some books on IBS, most times you find out about aviable tests and then you can ask you doctor to do those tests. I had to beg my doctor to do a hydrogen breath test, I read about it in a book and they found a small bowel bacteria overgrowth because of that test. I would also suggest you start a food journel I know this is really tuff but it can be really helpful if finding a diet that works for you. There are so many product on the market for IBS it can get a little overwhelming the ones I using right now or trying right now is called agarol and ducusate calcium for the constipation. I've tried so many differnet type of laxitives it can get a little fustrating because this is a case of try it see if it helps and I gone thru tremendous amounts of pain by eating what I want instead of what my body needs. I have to eat a bland diet mostly everything is cooked and I have tried fiber supplement and they make me extremly gassy and it never really seemed to help give me more bowel movements. I agree alot of professionals tell you just eat more fiber and drink more water they are not aware of IBS condistions and that each person with IBS is different, what works for one person makes another person very ill. Anyways I always say try to keep things simple because then it easier to find out what is working and what is making things worse.Good Luck Andrew


----------



## Shortstuff (Aug 26, 2011)

aaltimas1 said:


> Yea is sounds like IBS but you have to go thru all the tests to rule out anything major that could be wrong. I would reccomend go to the library in your neck of the woods and get some books on IBS, most times you find out about aviable tests and then you can ask you doctor to do those tests. I had to beg my doctor to do a hydrogen breath test, I read about it in a book and they found a small bowel bacteria overgrowth because of that test. I would also suggest you start a food journel I know this is really tuff but it can be really helpful if finding a diet that works for you. There are so many product on the market for IBS it can get a little overwhelming the ones I using right now or trying right now is called agarol and ducusate calcium for the constipation. I've tried so many differnet type of laxitives it can get a little fustrating because this is a case of try it see if it helps and I gone thru tremendous amounts of pain by eating what I want instead of what my body needs. I have to eat a bland diet mostly everything is cooked and I have tried fiber supplement and they make me extremly gassy and it never really seemed to help give me more bowel movements. I agree alot of professionals tell you just eat more fiber and drink more water they are not aware of IBS condistions and that each person with IBS is different, what works for one person makes another person very ill. Anyways I always say try to keep things simple because then it easier to find out what is working and what is making things worse.Good Luck Andrew


Hi Andrew,Thanks for your reply. I had the colonoscopy done and that ruled out anything wrong with my colon which is good. But I have not had any further test done. I went to my doctors and low and behold I was totally right. He said that I had to drink more water and eat more fibre! I said I had been and he said that I just had to retrain my bowels as they are probably out of wack from being constipated. He did recommend medimusile which I had to start taking again. I stopped when we went away on a long car trip to visit family. That visit although great fun made me even more constipated and now today I am in great pain! So I am back trying to drink and eat more fibre and if that doesn't work then I am to go back to the doctors in a month. He has not mentioned IBS and don't want to diagnose myself so didn't mention it either. I am hoping if I don't get more regular and have to go back to doctors that he will mention that as a possibility.Anyways that is where I am at so far. No real progress but I have to hope that it will clear soon as I hate this pain!Thanks


----------



## Mindy Kannon (Sep 10, 2011)

Shortstuff said:


> Hi there,I am new here and need some advice and help. For the past few months I have been dealing with very bad constipation. I can have a BM usually in the morning but it's usually hard and I have to sometimes strain to pass it. Sometimes it will be little bits of BM. I always feel like I still need to go and feel plugged all the time and even wake in the night to go sit but nothing happens. There are times I get bad gas and excruciating pains in my lower stomach which have me clutching my gut. I am very uncomfortable all the time. I eat fibre rich foods and have upped my water intake which only has me peeing more but no affect on my BM. I never thought of having IBS until my mom was looking my symptoms up and mentioned it to me. It sounds just like me. Yesterday I had a colonoscopy but it wasn't for IBS it was for an itchy rectum. I was hopeful that with the preparation for the colonoscopy that I had to have done that that would clear my bowels and rid me of being constipated so I didn't go to the doctors to ask about the constipation. I was saddened to find that the three days of preparation yes it made my BM loose and I went a lot but I still felt constipated and still do. I have an appointment with my doctor for Monday and I want to know what questions I should ask him and what he may ask me? I fear he may just shrug it off and say to eat more fibre and drink more water which is what I already do and feel terrible to the point of it making me feel so sad and helpless.Does this sound like IBS with constipation to anyone here with it? What can I do in the mean time to help myself and I was curious if Metimusil has helped anyone that has IBS with constipation? I really need some relief. We are going away for a few days a the end of the week and personally I wish we were not cause i feel so plugged and it's a long car ride but I can't hide away plus I have a toddler to care for. Thanks in advance to anyone with advice and support.


----------



## Mindy Kannon (Sep 10, 2011)

Hi Short stuff,I can totally relate to what your are feeling. There are a lot of ways to combat your constipation issue.What type of fiber are you taking and how much water do you drink? What you do you eat the rest of the day? Do you exercise?The great thing about digestive issues is that they can be handled with food and lifestyle changes.Tell me more!Mindy


----------



## proudJu (Oct 17, 2010)

Mindy Kannon said:


> Hi Short stuff,I can totally relate to what your are feeling. There are a lot of ways to combat your constipation issue.What type of fiber are you taking and how much water do you drink? What you do you eat the rest of the day? Do you exercise?The great thing about digestive issues is that they can be handled with food and lifestyle changes.Tell me more!Mindy


----------



## proudJu (Oct 17, 2010)

Of all things I've tried for daily constipation, Miralax (it's called Movicol in UK) is the first thing that has worked -- and has CHANGED MY LIFE. I use it 3 times a week and have had a normal life for the first time in 5 years. I've been using for 3 years now without a problem.


----------

